
Updated 2017 BMW i3 goes 114 miles with new 33-kWh battery - Osiris30
http://www.autoblog.com/2016/05/01/updated-bmw-i3-114-miles-new-33-kwh-battery/
======
Quequau
I'm sorta within the target audience of the i3. I live in a mostly walkable
mid-sized European city with a comparatively well implemented public
transportation system. Nonetheless, and particularly in the colder months, I
would like a small electric city car.

Unfortunately the i3 is almost too much car. For my intended use it's pretty
expensive and kinda big... at least compared to the Renault Twizy. The Twizy
is much closer to the size and cost that suits my probable usage but it's
obviously designed as primarily a summer car and it's honestly right at the
lower of limit of acceptable size. If Renault chose to update the battery pack
for the Twizy it would be a much more attractive option. (For those who might
not know, Twizy owners do not buy or own the battery, they must sign up for a
long term lease / maintenance contract).

I keep hoping someone brings a vehicle to market that's in between the BMW i3
and the Renault Twizy... or for some reason a discounted i3 appears on the
used market in my area.

~~~
jasonjei
I think the i3 has great potential and mass appeal and is accessible at its
price point. But having said that, I'm still confused why BMW went out of its
way to design it as an "alternative car." I might be alone in this, but I find
the car really ugly. But it wouldn't stop me from driving one!

~~~
Quequau
Yeah, it's not really an attractive car is it! Though having sat in one
briefly I have to say that, given the external footprint, the interior is
enormous and those little suicide doors make it feel even bigger.

------
cowardlydragon
For 30K more (a lot I get but...) you get 2-2.5x the range and a way cooler
car for the lower end S.

